# Schaltfläche auf Desktop wenn Applikation im Hintergrund



## taks (29. Dezember 2017)

*Schaltfläche auf Desktop wenn Applikation im Hintergrund*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Begriff.

Und zwar suche ich die Bezeichnung für die Schaltflächen/Anzeigen die auf dem Desktop im Vordergrund gehalten werden auch wenn die Applikation minimiert ist.
Mir fällt grade kein Programm ein wo so etwas hat. Aber ich mein sowas in die Richtung wie Dropbox z.B. bei Excel oder Word rein hängt.
Nur eben auf dem Desktop und nicht in einer Applikation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab unsere WPF-Library durchsucht aber nix gefunden und hab auch kein Plan wie die heissen könnten.


Kann einer von euch helfen?


----------



## fotoman (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schaltfläche auf Desktop wenn Applikation im Hintergrund*

Keine Ahnung, ob es sowas fertig gibt und wie das heissen könnte. Ich würde einfach ein Fenster in der gewünschten Größe (und im Zweifel auch teilweise transparent, wenn der Button unbedingt rund/dreieckig sein muss) einblenden und diesen dann bei Bedarf als topmost/always on top definieren. Je nach Vorliebe muss man das Topmost per Timer alle paar Sekunden wieder neu setzen.

So lange das ganze ohne Fensterdekoration (was ein dämliches Wort im Deutschen) und ohne andere Möglichkeit zum Verschieben durch den User realisiert ist, hat er auch kaum eine Möglichkeit, das Fenster (oder halt den Button, wenn das Fenster genauso groß ist wie der Button) zu verschieben.

Um so Dinge wie Auflösungswechsel (Laptop mit und ohne ext. Monitor/Beamer) oder Wechsel der Bildschirmskalierung muss man sich vermutlich selbst mit WPF noch selber kümmern.

Desktop-Gadgets, die Sidebar und was es da unter Vista und Win 7 noch gab, hat MS konsequent abgeschafft.

Ach so, der beschriebene Weg dürfte vermutlich nur etwas für ein echtes Windows-Programm sein. Es würde mich wundern, wenn MS sowas auch über die abgespeckten Apps zulassen würde.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schaltfläche auf Desktop wenn Applikation im Hintergrund*

Ok, danke dir 
Es wäre für eine vollwertige Windows-Applikation.
Muss da wohl mal ein bisschen rum spielen und schauen wie man das lösen könnte.
Aber ein Stückchen bin ich jetzt mal weiter ^^


----------



## Gimmick (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schaltfläche auf Desktop wenn Applikation im Hintergrund*

Könnte auch eine gute Idee für eins meiner Programme sein. 
Für den Denkanstoß bedanke ich mich mal ganz herrzlich ^^.


----------

